# My Lowrance Elite 5



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> This my 3rd from them now I don't have a warranty. On a recent fishing trip it stopped working. I fidled with the power cord and it came back on but then stopped working again and I have not been able to get it back. I am calling them tomorrow but I don't have confidence


Well I called Lowrance and they said tuff. Then I told them I would post my displeasure on this site and file a claim with the FTC. Then a senior adviser got on the phone and said he would send a Hook. I received it today have not had a chance to power it up to see if it works. This makes my 4th GPS in 3 years


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Well I called Lowrance and they said tuff. Then I told them I would post my displeasure on this site and file a claim with the FTC. Then a senior adviser got on the phone and said he would send a Hook. I received it today have not had a chance to power it up to see if it works. This makes my 4th GPS in 3 years


Sorry to hear the news as I also own one, mine so far is good.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

stephenchurch said:


> Sorry to hear the news as I also own one, mine so far is good.


Thanks Step
This hook looks like my 3 Elite 5s. I'll see how it works tomorrow even though I am not near water


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

stephenchurch said:


> Sorry to hear the news as I also own one, mine so far is good.


Do you put any diegrease or WD40 on your male and female connections?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Do you put any diegrease or WD40 on your male and female connections?


Use dielectric grease on connectors, so far so good...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Well I called Lowrance and they said tuff. Then I told them I would post my displeasure on this site and file a claim with the FTC. Then a senior adviser got on the phone and said he would send a Hook. I received it today have not had a chance to power it up to see if it works. This makes my 4th GPS in 3 years


My Lowrance HDS5 also took a cra#, maybe I should contact the factory for help?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

stephenchurch said:


> My Lowrance HDS5 also took a cra#, maybe I should contact the factory for help?


I may go with Simrad next if this one fails. I have not hooked it up yet and I will when the new kill switch come in cause that's all on the dash board


----------



## Craw fish (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm calling Lowrance today mine is like just 2 years old and this is #2 to take a dump. Lol I believe water got in both units when it rained. Lowrance needs to make a more waterproof unit we are using these on a boat not inside the house


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Returned the unit to Standard Mapping Covington, La. where I purchased it. Replaced it with a new on and upgraded the ecard software. Very satisfied with the company distributor.....


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

stephenchurch said:


> Returned the unit to Standard Mapping Covington, La. where I purchased it. Replaced it with a new on and upgraded the ecard software. Very satisfied with the company distributor.....


So if not Lowrance which unit would you guys recommend? I have a Hook 7 but I was told I could add the satellite overlay but the HotMaps premium is no longer available. I have Navionics on my I phone and the maps on my phone are better than the Navionics plus maps that came with the unit. Which unit/company has the best interface with the Navionics satellite map chip?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

reddoc said:


> So if not Lowrance which unit would you guys recommend? I have a Hook 7 but I was told I could add the satellite overlay but the HotMaps premium is no longer available. I have Navionics on my I phone and the maps on my phone are better than the Navionics plus maps that came with the unit. Which unit/company has the best interface with the Navionics satellite map chip?


You might contact


reddoc said:


> So if not Lowrance which unit would you guys recommend? I have a Hook 7 but I was told I could add the satellite overlay but the HotMaps premium is no longer available. I have Navionics on my I phone and the maps on my phone are better than the Navionics plus maps that came with the unit. Which unit/company has the best interface with the Navionics satellite map chip?


Contact the owner of Standard Mapping as he sells the units and Florida and all other gulf states ecards


----------

